# LA or Orange county Cannondale dealer



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be in town on vacation. I plan to visit a few bike shops. who are the largest Cannondale dealers in the Los Angeles/ orange county area? any other must see bike shops you can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Incycle is one of the biggest Cannondale dealers in LA area, they offer a wide range of selections. You can check them out at incycle.com


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would also check out Helen Cycles as well.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks.... helens and in cycle have multiple locations would you recommend any one inperticular


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Incycle: Pasadena

Helens: Santa Monica


----------

